# Google- Attorney Tad Draper: Accutane Verdicts Positive for Patients - Lawyers and Settlements



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Lawyers and Settlements<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Attorney Tad Draper: Accutane Verdicts Positive for Patients**Lawyers and Settlements*Patients should also be aware that inflammatory *bowel* disease is not the same as *irritable bowel syndrome*. Although the symptoms are similar, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

